# First time on Matagorda



## ggordon (Aug 19, 2015)

Howdy all. So I normally fish around the Galveston Bay complex but recently have the opportunity to fish around the Matagorda Bay the first weekend of December and have no idea where to begin. I primarily wade and have begun to scope the sat maps for places. If anyone has leads on places to try I would be extremely grateful for a comment or pm. Thanks and Gig 'em!


----------



## ggordon (Aug 19, 2015)

I'll be staying in Bay City as well.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

If you do not have a boat but you do have a 4 wheel drive, I recommend fishing in 3-mile lake. This is down the beach at the dune breaks. You can also access the south shore of East Bay from a vehicle and wade as much as you would like. Be careful and dont get off the roads back there, you will sink in muk and wont have much help.


----------

